# JAR-File entpacken?



## Randall (17. Okt 2004)

Ich habe aus "Versehen" (oder nennt man das Dummheit?) alle Klassen eines Projektes gelöscht. Leider konnte ich diese mit der "undo" Funktion (Eclipse) nicht wieder zurückholen. Leider habe ich noch kein Backup der wichtisten Aenderungen des Projektes. 

Jedoch existiert eine exportieres JAR-File. Ist es möglich, dieses JAR wieder zu "entpacken", will heissen an den Source Code heranzukommen? Das JAR wurde direkt mit Eclipse erstellt.


----------



## Beni (17. Okt 2004)

Du kannst die JAR mit einem Programm wie WinZIP öffnen (da JAR auch nur ein ZIP ist).

Dann hast du die *.class-Dateien, welche du mit einem Decompiler zurück in Sourcecode verwandeln kannst.

Nun ja, die Kommentare sind dadurch wohl verloren, aber immerhin hast du den Code zurück.

Ein Decompiler: DJ Decompiler.


----------



## Randall (18. Okt 2004)

Danke für den Tip.

Habe das ganze jetzt mit dem von dir angegebenen DeCompiler decompiliert. Aber das funktioniert nicht.

Nach jedem Methodenkopf wird in der Methode folgende Ausnahme geworfen:

"   throw new Error("Unresolved compilation problem: \n") "

Ideen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Okt 2004)

den Source-Folder markieren

im Kontext-Menu "Restore from Local History" auswählen

==> wenn du Glück hast kommt was...


----------

